# Pedigree form



## Sally k (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, Does anyone know where i could download a blank pedigree form? i'm still writing mine by hand!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ebay sell blank pedigrees but you can buy breeders assistant and you download it to your computer then you put your cats info into it and the info stays there for next time,it is brill cant give it enough credit it has lots of other built in features too like contracts etc.Wouldnt be without mine.You then just print off what you need.

You said you had been breeding 25 years was that correct? Wow thats alot of writing by hand lol.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

If its only the blank forms you want i think iv got some i never used pm me your address ill end you them.

But if i was you id consider the breeders assistant.

I know other on here have a simular download im not sure what its called i think lyn has a different version.She will prob be along soon to state what it is she has.


----------



## Sally k (Feb 3, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Ebay sell blank pedigrees but you can buy breeders assistant and you download it to your computer then you put your cats info into it and the info stays there for next time,it is brill cant give it enough credit it has lots of other built in features too like contracts etc.Wouldnt be without mine.You then just print off what you need.
> 
> You said you had been breeding 25 years was that correct? Wow thats alot of writing by hand lol.


Thats really kind of you, i already have some blank ones, but thank you. I'm not great with PC's hence the 25 years of writing pedigrees. I have a trick now though, i tell the kids they need the hand writing practice


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

No problem.You know i am really really rubbish with computers seriously rubish but its actualy really simple to download and it gives you step by step instructions 'tutorial' how to do everything.

You can try there demo before you buy it too so gives you a practice you never know you might like it.

You can then click click click and you have a kittens pedigree printed off really cool.

If its not for you its not for you but its an option.


----------



## Sally k (Feb 3, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> No problem.You know i am really really rubbish with computers seriously rubish but its actualy really simple to download and it gives you step by step instructions 'tutorial' how to do everything.
> 
> You can try there demo before you buy it too so gives you a practice you never know you might like it.
> 
> ...


Thanks i've just downloaded the trial, looks easy (so far!)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sally k said:


> Thanks i've just downloaded the trial, looks easy (so far!)


Wow great i hope you enjoy it.It will make your life soooooooooo much easier.:thumbup:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Love my Breeders Assistant, I would be rubbish without it. When my lap top screen broke it was all I was concerned about and had a complete melt down until OH got an old monitor out of the shed and set it up on the smashed laptop. 

From memory the info on the trial stays with you when you pay for the real version. Well worth the money and simple to operate once you get the hang of it. You may get addicted to it though!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kintraks Pedigree Software is another one, havent used it so cant comment what its like.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I use Kintracks, find it far easier to use than the breed mate program I bought. 

Handwriting peds would be very time consuming, if they're hosted on pawpeds you can also test mate then print the kitten ped from there


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Kintraks if you have a Mac as Breeders Assistant doesn't run on a Mac. Ihave kintraks. It's easy and the bloke who make it is on FB and will answer questions if you have any.

Also BA costs about £99 and Kintraks is £12


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have kintraks too - very good value for money :thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm strongly considering Kintraks!
I make my own pedigree forms on my mac at the moment.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Think I need to download a copy and try it out. The Pawpeds idea looks good as well, so long as both stud and queen are in Pawpeds.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It has a free trail - where yo can import up to 60 cats after that you need to buy it.


----------



## Sally k (Feb 3, 2013)

thank you for all your help. i'm playing with BA at the moment but might try another but its pretty good so far. i don't have a mac though but it sure seems better than writing them out.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Think I need to download a copy and try it out. The Pawpeds idea looks good as well, so long as both stud and queen are in Pawpeds.


Great that most programs allow a free trial, especially with the more expensive ones.

Lucky here as the Pawpeds database is quite complete for my breed.


----------

